# Sims 4 Ja oder Nein ?



## cmod (22. Mai 2012)

Glaubt ihr das es ein vierten Teil von die Sims geben wird ?

mich würde es schon mal wieder reizen das Game zu zocken....

Ich fande eigentlich immer das Haus Bbuen und einrichten am besten aber das ist auch schon ne weile her...

auch gut wäre mal ein neues SimCity das habe ich letztens erst wieder auf dem iPad gezoggt leider sehr abgespeckt

Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Myst007 (22. Mai 2012)

Ja den wird es geben, Showtime soll das letzte Addon für Sims 3 sein.
Also wird es kommen die frage ist nur wann.


----------



## cmod (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auf jedefall gespannt ich mag die Spiele irgendwie obwohl ich finde das sie es beim 3er jetzt lang geung mit den Addons ausgeschlachtet haben 

hier hab ich ein paar Gerüchte gefunden
Sims 4 Release 2012


----------

